# TV Screen viewing problem-football scores etc



## The Pool Boy (9 Aug 2006)

I've noticed on my tv sometimes the writing on screen is not fully visible.

When I watch a match the time/score is partly off screen, particularly when watching GAA matches and football. I've tried to centre the view or change from widescreen but to no avail. It's a Sony tv 4 years old but I've seen this on other tv's.

Also on news programmes the headline can be missing some letters at the side of the screen.

Is this the way they are broadcast or can I fix it....?


----------



## Seagull (9 Aug 2006)

They're broadcasting in wide screen format. If you don't have a widescreen TV, you lose the edges.


----------



## The Pool Boy (9 Aug 2006)

It is a widescreen tv I have....32".


----------



## pennypincher (9 Aug 2006)

I have this issue as well,do you have sky by any chance?I don't have wide screen so thought this might be the issue.Very annoying when you're watching Gaa and you can't see how many minutes are left.....


----------



## ashambles (9 Aug 2006)

If it is Sky you're likely to need to go to push the Services remote button then: System setup: Picture: picture format - 16:9. 

Problem is partly due to RTE though they should be ensuring that logos don't end up partly in the widescreen sidebars.


----------



## Bosshog (9 Aug 2006)

ashambles said:


> Problem is partly due to RTE though they should be ensuring that logos don't end up partly in the widescreen sidebars.



it is a transmission requirement in RTE that all logo's / gfx are placed within what is called a 'title safe area'. Because RTE have not gone digital yet and are still broadcasting to a nation of both 4:3 and widescreen (16:9) TV viewers, the 'title safe area' that they adhere to is called 14:9 title safe. Which means that widescreen (16:9) programmes viewed on 4:3 sets will not have gfx / logo's cut off. 

if you have a digital box, (be it Sky NTL chorus whatever) you could do as ashambles said above and change the settings to see if this helps.
There should also be a button on your remote that give you a choice of various aspect ratio options (usually wide, smart, zoom, full, 4:3 etc.) try changing those to see if it makes a difference.


----------



## The Pool Boy (10 Aug 2006)

I'm on chorus digital with a widescreen tv.

No matter what aspect ratio setting I put on, be it wide, smart, zoom, full or 4:3 this still happens.

bugs the hell out of me.

I'll have a go adjusting the chorus settings to see if that does any good.


----------



## The Punter (10 Aug 2006)

Yeah, you need to adjust the chorus settings to match your TV settings.


----------

